# Ideal height for butt bars, and how important is that?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I wouldn't want it 4" lower than the prominent point for the butt bar to connect with the butt...
You're referring to connecting lower than the butt point a lot...actually 4" lower puts it nearly on the gaskin, possibly to low for Pony.
If the medium point is a bit to high, and low is to low...
_Do you have actual hard rigid bars or chains?_
Somehow you need to find a space in the middle so the horse not go under nor over that butt device..
This is the kind of unknown, unseen issues you can find when you buy a larger trailer to fit warmblood sized animals and yours_ are not..._
If this was on my horses, the small difference in location is not a big deal, but my horses are 16 hands where Pony is 14 hands or so...that is a lot of difference in dimensional size.
_Welcome to how do we make this work...._
You're going to need to tweak your inside trailer some it seems....
🐴...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

They are the hard rigid bars. With a bunch of padding on them, of course.

The warmblood size added extra height and length to the stalls, but I don't think it changed the butt bar height. At least, they didn't say it would. I also got adjusters to make the stall length shorter.  

I wanted to take pictures last time I loaded him up, but I didn't have my phone then. I'll see if I can get some next time. It wouldn't be on his gaskin, I think it would be where the breeching strap is in the first picture on this page: 
Breeching (tack) - Wikipedia . I mean, that's where the lower height would be.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

the trailer I have now was made for large horses (17 H +) and we have 15.1 H horses so I had butt straps added lower so they will fit the horses properly. with the first ones I was afraid if the horse pulled back they could slide under them. The added ones are nice, thickly padded chains and easy and quick to do up.
A friend I was talking to said she didn't like butt bars because one of her horses went back under it, this horse is quite small so she really needs a lower one.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

P.S. I think this is a new trailer isn't it? Could you take it back to the dealer and ask to have the whole set up moved down a bit so it would be better for smaller horses?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If it is where the breeching strap is, not to bad but absolutely not any lower or he could go over the top {flip} when you open the trailer and more importantly, he can get over it while trailering and be on the rear doors which butt bars do a darn good job of preventing so rear doors are not compromised with large weights placed against, hinges sprung and uh-oh happen.
Depending upon how your bars attach you might be able to use a steel quick link on each size as they come in different length link and more customize for Pony sized height butt..
🐴...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> Depending upon how your bars attach you might be able to use a steel quick link on each size as they come in different length link and more customize for Pony sized height butt..


That's a great idea! I will look into that. I guess I'll have to make sure and find one that is super strong. I wonder if they come graded or something. 



Woodhaven said:


> P.S. I think this is a new trailer isn't it? Could you take it back to the dealer and ask to have the whole set up moved down a bit so it would be better for smaller horses?


Unfortunately the trailer is manufactured in Wisconsin, while I am in Texas, so I don't think that would be an option.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

ACinATX said:


> Unfortunately the trailer is manufactured in Wisconsin, while I am in Texas, so I don't think that would be an option.


I would think the dealer has mechanics at their showroom or what ever and also I reread your first post and I realize that the lower level does not work well and you can't manage to get it closed, you should be able to take it back to the dealer and tell them you are not satisfied and the lower level should work properly. they might be able to adjust it for you.
After all a new trailer should work properly.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

ACinATX said:


> him up, but I didn't have my phone then. I'll see if I can get some next time. It wouldn't be on his gaskin, I think it would be where the breeching strap is in the first picture on this page:
> Breeching (tack) - Wikipedia . I mean, that's where the lower height would be.


That is too low. Both for breeching and butt bars.


----------

